# Worst Paint?



## BuckeyePainter (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello all. There may be a thread on this already, so if there is, I appologize in advance.

What's the absolute, worst brand of paint you will NEVER forget having to use. Also, why was it so terrible? Price, runs, multiple coats required etc...

For me, it's a tie between SW Property Management (apartment complex) & America's Finest (rental property)


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

It's hard to say. its been a long time since I have used a product that was not spec'd it by me. Usually there are lower quality products but as a professional is my job to make any job look good even if it takes a step or two extra.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Like Rent I am pretty careful about what I use so not in a position to currently speak about low quality paints. 

One paint I did have a bad experience with was Manor Hall. It performed just fine but man did that stuff stink. Imagine that's been fixed by now but I really don't have any need or desire to find out.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

The last really bad experience we had with paint quality was with SW ProClassic alkyd, about 25 years ago. For a long time, PPG #6-90 had been our go-to alkyd semi, but we had to use SW on this on job. It was a new SW store, and they were pretty adamant about that. Unlike #6-90, it got ropy very quickly and, also unlike 6-90, it would continue to sag long after that. What a great combination.

Ever since then, we've spec'ed all of our own materials.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> The last really bad experience we had with paint quality was with SW ProClassic alkyd, about 25 years ago. For a long time, PPG #6-90 had been our go-to alkyd semi, but we had to use SW on this on job. It was a new SW store, and they were pretty adamant about that. Unlike #6-90, it got ropy very quickly and, also unlike 6-90, it would continue to sag long after that. What a great combination.
> 
> Ever since then, we've spec'ed all of our own materials.


Interesting.

Although Satin Impervo was my usual go to alkyd I've also used a fair amount of Pro Classic - never had an issue with it. Must be a skill thing. :whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gough said:


> The last really bad experience we had with paint quality was with SW ProClassic alkyd, about 25 years ago. For a long time, PPG #6-90 had been our go-to alkyd semi, but we had to use SW on this on job. It was a new SW store, and they were pretty adamant about that. Unlike #6-90, it got ropy very quickly and, also unlike 6-90, it would continue to sag long after that. What a great combination.
> 
> Ever since then, we've spec'ed all of our own materials.


LMFAO. back then I was probably playing on the floor eating paint chips somewhere.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

By far hand down Glidden 3 in 1. What a joke that crap is.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> LMFAO. back then I was probably playing on the floor eating paint chips somewhere.


 
no doubt lead chips


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

no comment on 

worst brand of paint you will NEVER forget having to use

but this reminds me of it


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

chrisn said:


> no doubt lead chips


I used to mix them with my bacon and peanut butter sandwiches. :whistling2:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

chrisn said:


> no comment on
> 
> worst brand of paint you will NEVER forget having to use
> 
> but this reminds me of it


I was going to suggest that OP ask you your thoughts on the worst paint. I see you beat me to it. :jester:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Rcon said:


> I was going to suggest that OP ask you your thoughts on the worst paint. I see you beat me to it. :jester:



but I was discreet


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

About 18 years ago I remember selling a United Coatings Int flat white that sold for $5.99/Gal at NHD. Some New England guys may remember them, out of business since the turn of the century. We sold tons of that crap.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> About 18 years ago I remember selling a United Coatings Int flat white that sold for $5.99/Gal at NHD. Some New England guys may remember them, out of business since the turn of the century. We sold tons of that crap.


I heard of it but never used it.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> About 18 years ago I remember selling a United Coatings Int flat white that sold for $5.99/Gal at NHD. Some New England guys may remember them, out of business since the turn of the century. We sold tons of that crap.


These guys?? http://www.quest-cp.com/trusted-brands/unitedcoatings

We still use their Bonding Primer on troublesome exterior projects.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I used to mix them with my bacon and peanut butter sandwiches. :whistling2:


Sure glad you included chrisn's paint chips quote with this - cause coming directly after his other post...


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

+1 on the S.W. Property management paint. Glad I don't have that customer anymore...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

RH said:


> Sure glad you included chrisn's paint chips quote with this - cause coming directly after his other post...


HAHA that didn't even cross my mind his picture. Yeah I am glad I did include his quote. I wonder though if any one else except you would have noticed lol.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Back in the nineties, I used some True Value satin on bedroom walls. It sagged so badly, I had to backroll it 4 times. Hopefully they've improved it since then.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

harmonicarocks said:


> Back in the nineties, I used some True Value satin on bedroom walls. It sagged so badly, I had to backroll it 4 times. Hopefully they've improved it since then.


I painted my Aunts livingroom with true value, I thought it was pretty good. Much better than Glidden and some other HO's types of paint. 

I would never use that in a real customers home.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Olympic fasthide.

Complete, and utter, garbage... Allegedly.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> Olympic fasthide.
> 
> Complete, and utter, garbage.


We've joked that there are two warning words for paints: "hide" and "pro". That means two strikes against P&L ProHide, or, as we came to call it, "NoHide".


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Gough said:


> We've joked that there are two warning words for paints: "hide" and "pro". That means two strikes against P&L ProHide, or, as we came to call it, "NoHide".



Ya, I decided to test it out on a rental house. Ended up using like 40 gallons on an 1100 square foot house. That's how bad it covered. 

Thankfully it was only $40 per 5.

Good thing I didn't have anything else going on at the time because it took me way longer than I thought.

I had used the white (a few years ago) on a few ceilings in the house I'm renting, and I didn't think it was too bad; but my ceilings are a fairly smooth hand troweled texture. 

The heavily textured walls in the rental were a whole different story.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry, I meant NHD Hardware has been out of business, not United Coatings.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Gough said:


> We've joked that there are two warning words for paints: "hide" and "pro". That means two strikes against P&L ProHide, or, as we came to call it, "NoHide".


Crap&Lambert!


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Just curious to know about libel slander laws in your country. Do you guys ever worry about getting sued by a paint manufacturer for your negative comments ?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Brian C said:


> Just curious to know about libel slander laws in your country. Do you guys ever worry about getting sued by a paint manufacturer for your negative comments ?



Good point. I added allegedly to my above post, so now I'm covered.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Brian C said:


> Just curious to know about libel slander laws in your country. Do you guys ever worry about getting sued by a paint manufacturer for your negative comments ?


It would be libel, not slander, and the libel laws are very different outside the Commonwealth countries. There the burden of proof lies with the defendant.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

perhaps, but saying a certain brand of paint is crap on a public forum can see a civil action in court.


----------



## Pretty Handy Mandi (Oct 6, 2013)

Here in America we can have whatever opinion about whomever we want


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Pretty Handy Mandi said:


> Here in America we can have whatever opinion about whomever we want


Uhmmm kinda.... on another forum a member bought a product from certain company and when he received it, he posted pictures on the forum of how bad it was. long story short the company started a law suit on a federal court against the forum. we as members have decided to help the forum with whatever we can, I have seen most guys donate from $20 to $100.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> About 18 years ago I remember selling a United Coatings Int flat white that sold for $5.99/Gal at NHD. Some New England guys may remember them, out of business since the turn of the century. We sold tons of that crap.


I had an employer give me that stuff instead of getting the BM ceiling paint i wanted.Had to cut in 4 times and roll 3.Still didn't look good so i went and bought BM myself.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Brian C said:


> perhaps, but saying a certain brand of paint is crap on a public forum can see a civil action in court.


For the reason that I mentioned above, that's much more likely to happen in a Commonwealth country. For well-known examples, see Irving v. Lipstadt or Berezovsky v. Michaels. The difference between the laws in one country and another had led to what has been called "libel tourism", finding a country where it's easier to win.


----------



## MDHpainting (Mar 4, 2014)

Used the Behr garage floor epoxy kit once (the homeowner insisted we use Behr). Peeled up bad after just a couple of days. Homeowner called Behr and got free replacement epoxy to re-do the floor. 

Overall negative experience. Haven't had much luck with their soupy deck stains either.

I always have had the best luck with Sherwin-Williams.


----------

